# Sicherheitrichtlinien für Applets



## Antagor (4. Jul 2004)

Hallo Leute,
kann mir jemand sagen wie stark Applets beschnitten sind.
Ich lesen in Büchern und in den Foren immer wie bestimmte sachen zu machen wären - wenn ich sie ausprobieren möchte funtioniert es nicht weil ich ein Applet schreibe.

1. Socketverbindungen - darf man nur auf die Domaine eröffnen von der das Applet geladen wurde?!
2. Bilder anzeigen - bei mir im JBuilder funktioniert es, im Browser bekomm ich eine access denied Fehlermeldung. Liegt das auch an Punkt 1 weil die Bilder von einer anderen Domaine kommen sollen?

Kann man die Richtlinien umgehen wenn man das Applet zertifiziert? Was heißt das? Kann man das selbst machen?

Danke


----------



## Donut (4. Jul 2004)

jo
Applets dürfen nicht schreiben, weder auf dem Client noch auf Server (es gibt aber Umwege über FTP glaub ich) und nur von ihrer Basis lesen, also im Verzeichnis getCodeBase() oder höher.

Wenn du dein Applet zertifizeren lassen willst, musst du das glaun ich bei Microsoft irgendwie anmelden, was aber nur im IE zusätzliche Rechte bedeuten würde. Von daher ist dies nicht sinvoll.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jul 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6201

Gleiches Thema!
*Thead geschlossen*

@Antagor: Doppelpostings werden gnadenlos gelöscht!


----------

